# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  ¿Cual es el mejor juego con monedas ?

## magic_satriani

Hola a todos quiero comprarme un juego con monedas o billetes pero no se cual es mas impactante. ¿ Me podeis ayudar ha elegir ?


Gracias..

 :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Juego, Juego, ........................... te recomendaria que mejor te compraras un libro sobre monedas que te ira mejor. En el bobo aprenderas muchas tecnicas y juegos.

Date cuenta que si no tienes un manejo basico de monedas entonces muchas cosas que te compres no te servira.

Pero si ya lo tienes pues .......................... no se que recomendarte. Date cuenta que puedes hacer muchas cosas solo con esas tecnicas que te comentaba. Y una cascarilla siempre viene bien, jeje.

----------


## Ella

yo estoy con daniel, en el bobo hay juegos sencillisimo y con un impacto que no encontraras con una moneda comprada...igual, como no te compres el hopping half...no creo que ninguna te valga a no ser que sepas empalmar y hacer algo

----------


## Ella

ahora bien, si solo quieres un juego, no quieres aprender magia, solo tienes la ilusion de hacer un juego y quedar bien con tus amigos y bueno, entre otras cosas has pensado en algun juego con monedas (es que he visto que has preguntado por mas) y sabes que si te compras el libro no lo leeras...mmmm, creo que un juego de monedas no te convendria comprar  :Smile1:  te explico.
por ejemplo, la moneda mordida, muestras una moneda y al morder le falta un cacho, soplas y este aparece...la gente pensara que has hecho magia?, no...te pedira la moneda para examinarla. lo mismo con la moneda que es atravesada por cigarrillo o boli, esas cosas se hacen creibles cuando lo utlizas para terminar o acompañarlas de rutinas con monedas, porque? porque ya has hecho cosas magicas y pensaran que eso tb es magico.
peerooo...tachan!, hay una cosa que a lo mejor te puede servir, el gran euro hopping half, porque es una rutina de monedas preparada sin que necesites manipulacion.
suerte!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Bueno, aunque Ella tiene razón... el Gran Euro Hopping half no es el único juego preparado que te puede servir. 

El único problema de utilizar monedas trucadas del tipo, mordida, doblada, atravesada, es que para que realmente la magia aparezca se debe hacer con una moneda que te de el espectador y después de realizar el efecto, devolver la moneda a su dueño. Para saber que técnicas usar para hacer esto... te remito, como muy bien te han escrito al BOBO.

En cuanto a juegos preparados está el Hopping half en todas sus versiones (euro, gran euro, y el de cualquier moneda extranjera). Pero también tienes el Scotch y soda mágnético con el que seguro se te ocurrirán juegos asombrosos. También está su hermano pequeño el Dime y Penny. De estos dos juegos hay versiones en euros. 

Un saludo

----------


## Goreneko

te diria lo mismo que Ella, si haces solo un juego tus amigos van a decir: ¿y que?y van a querer chafardear, y ademas se lo acabaras contando jeje.
Si quieres sorprenderles mas de una vez, lo mejor seria comprar un libro con unas pocas tecnicas basicas y que puedas realizar con monedas 'reales'. Veras como si haces unas cuantas cosas seguidas con monedas normales y alguna trucada no tendras necesidad de enseñar el truco y quedaras genial.

----------


## magic_satriani

El libro de Bobo ¿donde lo puedo conseguir? y es en ingles o castellano

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> El libro de Bobo ¿donde lo puedo conseguir? y es en ingles o castellano



http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id=214

Castellano

----------


## bender the offender

Practica, en vez de comprar nada tan solo un movimiento: el Retention Vanish.Da para muchos trucos y la gente alucina con el movimiento.Hazme caso, solo adquiere esa técnica y lo verás

----------


## Asdetrebol

A tu pregunta, dinamic coins, en 2 minutos lo dominas si lees las instrucciones....y en cuanto al consejo q he leido por ahi de primero dominar tecnicas con monedas normales para q no den la brasa preguntando y meter trucadas en medio me lo voi a aplicar a mi mismo de lo bueno q me ha parecido, el libro bobo es el mas facil con el q aprender? y otra cosa decidme q no me va llevar mucho tiempo...en q consiste la tecnica retention vanish bender? viene explicada en el bobo? gracias

----------


## bender the offender

Creo que si que viene, pero a lo mejor le llama pase con retencion o algo asi.Es la tecnica que simula poner una moneda en una mano y al cerrarla, llevarsela con la otra en el empalme de los dedos o en la punta del anular. Echa un vistazo a un video que he subido que se llama Silver ultimate vanish.Los primeros movimientos son retention vanish al empalme de los dedos

----------


## Ella

> Creo que si que viene, pero a lo mejor le llama pase con retencion o algo asi.Es la tecnica que simula poner una moneda en una mano y al cerrarla, llevarsela con la otra en el empalme de los dedos o en la punta del anular. Echa un vistazo a un video que he subido que se llama Silver ultimate vanish.Los primeros movimientos son retention vanish al empalme de los dedos


La retencion visual es lo mismo que la permanencia visual,no??, el bobo lo define como " La moneda no solo parece colocarse realmente en la mano, si no qu elos espectadores creen que la ven en esa mano despues de que las manos se separan." por ejemplo en el falso deposito bobo

----------


## si66

Ella dijo una gran verdad y es:

PODES HACER ALGUN JUEGO CON MONEDAS TRUCADAS, SCOTH AN SODA POR EJ. PERO SI HACES 2 Ó 3 COSAS DE ESAS, LUEGO TE PEDIRAN MAS, O QUERAN VER LAS MONEDAS Y NO PODRAS, EN CAMBIO SI DEMUESTRAS HABILIDAD CON LO QUE HAGS Y LUEGO ENSEÑAS UN JUEGO TRUCADOS PAS A FORMAR PARTE DE UN REPERTORIO MAGICO.
yo pense eso, hay juegos q realizas que si lo hace uno lo creen hasta ahi, pero si lo ven (incluso uno mismo) de un mago con mucho tiempo en esto, ya el efecto es impresionante, increible y hasta yo mismo puedo dudar.

----------


## BusyMan

retención de la visión se suele llamar

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

obviamente el gran euro. pero tambien esta bien las monedas contorsionistas o el boligrafo penetracion

----------


## MM

Castiñeiras
¿Porque estas reabriendo todos los post de diciembre?

----------


## Ignagamo

es mejor q aprendas los controles d monedas

----------

